# hi



## mantidman (Aug 27, 2006)

i am an expert in bees and wasps. i recently got interested in mantids.


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 27, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 27, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (Aug 28, 2006)

Good to see you joined, speak soon.


----------

